# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  My account is restricting what i can view (Registered)

## nombie

Hey,

I registered 2 days ago and have been posting in the question and answers profile.

But I seem to be limited to this only.

I cant seem to:-

1) View peoples profile.
2) Post in some of the subsections.

Is there a paticular reason for this? thanx

----------


## aidenn

me too i signed up like 2-3 months ago

----------


## *Admin*

When you have 25 posts you should gain full functions provided you followed your email link to validate your account if not do so or let me know...

*admin*

----------


## hummerman

Im having same issue and i did following the activate link.
Could you fix.

Thanks
Derrick

----------


## hummerman

i can send members emails but cant view profiles like buddy mentions above either

----------


## *Admin*

should be taken care of...

*admin*

----------


## hummerman

I did receive your PM but was unable to reply to it and still cant view members profiles.

----------


## *Admin*

Try again now and see if it works... sometimes there is a glitch and it takes a few sorry...

----------


## King Mathers

can u fix mine please thank you admin

----------


## Test 01

How many post's do we need before we can make threads in the Pictures of Fake Steroids section ?

Thanks

----------


## MANIMAL55

My account is still limited after 25 posts>

----------


## midknight

same here...admin.....can you help me here?????

----------


## BREW-MAN

same here please fix .

----------

